
We Can Break Up Big Tech (Elizabeth Warren) - blahedo
https://medium.com/@teamwarren/heres-how-we-can-break-up-big-tech-9ad9e0da324c
======
gopher2
Is there a party that gives a shit about climate change?

This isn't a bad proposal, but I feel like a lot of stuff in politics right
now is just so off-topic.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Is there a party that gives a shit about climate change?

Yes, the Democratic Party does, but that doesn't differentiate Democratic
candidates from each other.

~~~
verhey
Jay Inslee has basically made it his platform so far, but I don't think it's
all that likely he goes far in the race.

